# need a lo-cal dessert idea



## bakerchik (Feb 7, 2001)

I am looking for help coming up with a dessert that is tasty but low in calories. It is for the annual kitchen cook-off held at the resort where I work. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Bakerchic,
can you give us a little more detail and specifics.
Thanks
cc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Before you post the details I will offer Poached Pears. Always elegant and lo-cal and with an endless supply of variations. Serve 1 poached in Midori and 1 in white sangria. Serve fanned out with a raspberry sauce and nougatine glace.
Try poaching in Grand MArnier and serve whole stuffed with Almond Meringue in a fresh blueberry coulis.
As I said the possibilities are endless.:lips:


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Pink Champagne and raspberry granite (Payard)
Fresh fruit sangria soup (Martha) 
Lemon Panna Cotta and berries
Gelatos, sorbets, granites, fruit gratins........


----------



## bakerchik (Feb 7, 2001)

O. K. here's the details:
The cook off is designed to come up with new ideas for the pre-set, 40year-old, traditional menu of Woodloch Pines. This year's theme is "lo-cal". Woodloch Pines has 3 resort kitchens, each serving 200-600 people, who all come to dinner at the fixed time slot. An ideal dessert is one that can be made ahead or made quickly in large quantities. Is this what type of detail you are looking for?


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

How about a macedoine? Mix fruit (such as whole raspberries, sliced strawberries, grapes, orange segments, cut up canteloupe, cut up pears -- basically whatever strikes your fancy) in a bowl and sprinkle with fine sugar to taste. Drizzle and mix with a few teaspoons of either kirsch (or other liqueur) or, to lower calories even more, eau de vie. Chill in refrigerator. The presentation can be as simple or elaborate as your imagination -- and time constraints --require. It's easy, fast, and can be expanded or contracted as you wish.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I will vote with Chrose on poached pears.

_really, it was my idea...I just got here a little late...._


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Go and find Alice Medrich's _Chocolate and the Art of Low Fat Desserts._

Then read the introduction. Specially the part where she talks about discussing the book idea with friends, and they all say, "Well, I guess you'll be doing a lot of fruit, then." And her response to that.

Low-fat and low in calories does NOT have to mean fruit! It can mean CHOCOLATE! It can mean DECADENCE! It can mean meltingly yummy... only without the Alka-Seltzer and guilt.

Anyway, I've never been disappointed in any of the recipes, and many of them could be prepared ahead. There is a wide array to choose from, and very few of them are fruit. Some are a bit higher in calories, but many should be quite fine.

Sorry, all. But I am on a mission! A crusade, if you will! "Low fat and good for you DOESN'T HAVE TO MEAN SACRIFICE!" I say, bearing dishes high. "You CAN have something delicious without eating your entire calorie budget for the week!" And, you know, if dessert has always meant "melting end to a meal" and now means "poached fruit" -- no matter how expertly prepared -- well, my loves, that's sacrifice.

Not that I have anything against fruit. In fact, I adore fruit of all kinds. But it is not a "special" dessert.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

It is when I make it  :bounce:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

How about a nice chocolate sauce for my poached pears?




I just bet it is special, Chrose.......


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've gotten into meringues lately. I happen to use Splenda (sucralose sweetener), but the traditional ones with sugar are good, too. Fran McCullough's recipe has a small amount of toasted pecans (translation: lots of flavor but a small amount of nuts) and are very easy to make. I see a lot of flavored ones in the grocery store lately; except for the chocolate ones they're virtually fat-free. But too much sugar can be bad, too...


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

How about individual _Pavlova_ style desserts? A small "cup" of meringue which could be filled with fruit that's been macerated in ... perhaps Kirsch? Garnish with some toasted sliced almonds for a tiny bit of nutty crunch?

Also, I've gotten hooked on a Pumpkin Creme Brulee from the Canyon Ranch Cookbook. These can be made in advance...if you have 600 ramekins.


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

This low-sugar, low-cal cheesecake is absolutely scrumptious! It is rich, tasty, creamy - amazed me even the first time I made it! Iwas skeptical and afraid to try it (another dish from my dad cuz they told him his sugar was getting a bit high for comfort). I have another one - it's pure chocolate, looks fantastic and tastes just as good. Me, being a chocolate lover to the max, loved it, but that one my dad said was a bit richer than he cared for. But this recipe everyone I know that has tasted it cannot beleive it is "healthy"! 
Even if you don't want to use this one, I promise you, it's good for anytime! This is posted on the web site in my sig in the diabetics section but is good for all around healthier eating.

Chocolate Swirl Cheesecake 

Ingredients:
1-1/4 cup vanilla wafer crumbs
4 tablespoons margarine, melted (I used olive oil)
3 packets sweetener or 2 tablespoons spoonable sweetener
2 packages (8 ounces each) fat-free cream cheese, softened
18 packets sweetener or 3/4 cup spoonable sweetener
2 eggs (I used egg substitute for these and it didn't matter)
2 egg whites
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1 cup reduced-fat sour cream (I used fat-free for this...still delicious and creamy)
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips, melted

Directions:
Mix vanilla wafer crumbs, margarine and 1-teasoon sweetener in bottom of 9-inch springform pan. Pat mixture evenly on bottom and 1/2-inch up side of pan. Bake in preheated 350-degree oven about eight minutes. Cool on wire rack. reduce oven temperature to 300-degrees. 

Beat cream cheese and 5-1/2-teaspoons sweetener in large bowl until fluffy; beat in eggs, egg whites and cornstarch. Stir in sour cream and vanilla until well blended. Remove 1/2-cup cheesecake mixture. Pour remaining mixture into crust pan. Add melted chocolate to 1/2-cup reserved cheesecake batter; mix well. Place dollops of chocolate mixture on top of cheesecake. Using butter knife or spatula, gently swirl chocolate mixture into cheesecake. Wrap bottom of springform pan with aluminum foil and place in roasting pan on middle oven rack, add 1-inch hot water to pan. Bake in preheated 300-degree oven just until set in center, 45 to 60 minutes. Remove cheesecake from roasting pan and return to oven. Turn oven off and let cheesecake cool in oven with door afar for three hours. Refrigerate eight hours or overnight. Remove side of springform pan; place cheesecake on serving plate. 

Nutritional Information per Serving:
Calories: 246
Fat: 10g
Cholesterol: 10mg
Sodium: 193mg
Carbohydrate: 40g
Protein: 2g
Diabetic Exchanges: 1 Fruit, 1-1/2 starch, 2 fat


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Chiffonade I have always loved Strawberry Meringue Chantilly. Baked meringue filled with fresh glazed strawberries and topped with brandy spiked creme chantilly. Awesome.
Poached pears stuffed with White Chocolate Ricotta and warm chocolate sauce.
I made them once with a fresh Alaskan Blueberry coulis. Black in appearence until you changed the angle you looked at it and what a color!
I don't necessarily love eating them as much as I love the myriad of possibilities that you can do with them.


----------



## bakerchik (Feb 7, 2001)

They all sound good...thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

When i poach pears in white wines, i add saffron, vanilla and sugar. 
the saffron adds a lovely flavor and long lasting beautiful colour!

Chocolate Sorbet is a light and lovely thing.

How about Angelfood cake with saffron poached pear and chocolate sorbet?

enjoy......:bounce:


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

Let us know what you finally decide to bring okay? (Not nosey - just interested!)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I took "In the Sweet Kitchen's" compote and adapted...Agen prunes, dried apricots in a vanilla bean, Earl of Grey Tea sugar syrup ....love the addition of the tea....really nice....sooooo
Vanilla angel food cake or I'd love to see a gingerbread spicy angelfood cake with the compote.

Maybe a chai flavored hot risotto with candied orange zest and currants.

Hmmm... this is going to sound soooo out of character but this weekend I made Kretshners(?) fat-free blueberry muffins and mixed the lemon-blueberry with reg blueberry adulterated it with eggs, dried cranberries and pecans.....there was a cooking class director and a food editor that didn't realize they were box. (yeah yeah I bought them for my sweetie, had not taken them to his place and needed breakfast for the market and WAS NOT doing scratch).....


----------



## espresso (Jan 9, 2002)

In the summer time we make a gelitan that uses a crisp white wine or a white zin in place of the water. Filled with fresh berries and served with fruit sauces. We use a long half round mold and cut triangles. 

The women just love this!


----------

